# First Lake Swim of 2011 & Remi's first swim ever!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Decided to take my crew to the beach this morning, it was a beautiful morning and feeling a little warm! Water was still cold, but I wanted to get the labs in the water and see what Remi thought of the lake. I wasn't expecting much, since he was totally unsure of the pool we had him at this winter. 

He made my mothers day extra special!! He followed the girls right into the water, no coaxing needed. This just made dock dogs even more expensive for us, but SO worth it!! I can't wait to get that boy on the dock and see what those long legs can do! :dance: 

So, here's a few pictures....

Here he is...saying hey...this isn't so bad! 









First water retrieve!!









My girls..wondering why I didn't take them to the lake as soon as the ice was off!









Big Labby smile from Morgan!









Big Labby smile from Nallah!!









My newest water baby!









Happy girl









Remz lovin the beach!









Continued below...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My handsome grown up boy!! 









(I know it looks like he's peeing but its just water coming off his chest! LOL)


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fantastic pictures!!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Those are awesome shots! Nice job! 
Looks like they all had a blast. Who knew a pointer would love the water?
Love the labby grins. Oh so sweet.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Love all the pictures!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Great pictures! What a fun day!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Those are awesome shots! Nice job!
> Looks like they all had a blast. Who knew a pointer would love the water?
> Love the labby grins. Oh so sweet.


Remi's breeder has a huge pond on her property and she takes all the pups there when they're young...so maybe he remembers the water from when he was a baby. He took right to it though, no hesitation at all. :smile:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics Kelley! The girls look like they are having a blast and Remi looks so happy too, he must've gotten used to it pretty quick!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Great pictures,your dog are gorgeous looks like every one had a great Mothers day at the lake!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice job swiming. do you see the bulls head in one
of your photos???


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice job swiming. do you see the bulls head in one
> of your photos???


No, which one?? 

Wouldn't surprise me....they're in a lot of lakes around here.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the pictures!! I would love to take the boys to some water. Rocky has never seen water and we have no idea about Shade. 

Do you put them all back in the car soaking wet!! That would be a fun ride home.....wet dogs covered in sand.....I'm not sure my husband would let them in the car.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> Love the pictures!! I would love to take the boys to some water. Rocky has never seen water and we have no idea about Shade.
> 
> Do you put them all back in the car soaking wet!! That would be a fun ride home.....wet dogs covered in sand.....I'm not sure my husband would let them in the car.


We towel them off on the beach, then have to run back up the hill to the car. We give them the "shake" command...and both the labs know this one, and they shake off. I then use a clean towel and wipe them off a bit more before getting in the car. We have a tahoe and the back end of it is devoted to the dogs. The seats are all folded down so they have the entire back end of it to themselves. It needs to be cleaned often in the summer though.....4-5 trips to the lake each week...it really does take a toll with the sand & dog smell! 
c


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> We towel them off on the beach, then have to run back up the hill to the car. We give them the "shake" command...and both the labs know this one, and they shake off. I then use a clean towel and wipe them off a bit more before getting in the car. We have a tahoe and the back end of it is devoted to the dogs. The seats are all folded down so they have the entire back end of it to themselves. It needs to be cleaned often in the summer though.....4-5 trips to the lake each week...it really does take a toll with the sand & dog smell!
> c


I drive a Tahoe also.......I think it's the best 'dog' car there is!! We have the big rubber mat that came with it and covers the floor in the back so that makes it a lot easier to clean. My husband just pulls it out and hoses it off.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> I drive a Tahoe also.......I think it's the best 'dog' car there is!! We have the big rubber mat that came with it and covers the floor in the back so that makes it a lot easier to clean. My husband just pulls it out and hoses it off.


Oh perfect! Yeah...I used to drive a Blazer..which was fine for one dog, but with 3 and all the traveling we do we need the extra space! If we expand any more we'll need a suburban! LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> Oh perfect! Yeah...I used to drive a Blazer..which was fine for one dog, but with 3 and all the traveling we do we need the extra space! If we expand any more we'll need a suburban! LOL


Yeah, they tried to sell me a Suburban for the same price as the Tahoe but I refused. I didn't want to go that big and I've wanted a Tahoe since I was in college (and back then they were called the full sized Blazers). I've put a rooftop carrier on it, loaded up the inside, stuck a Uhaul on the back and moved an entire apartment for my son!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I love to see them having fun in the water, can't wait till it's worm enough here. My pit Richtor just loves the water and will do laps in this pond in the hills. Last year I didn't have a camera but I got one for Christmas and I want some pics and a video of him swimming. Do you do dock jumping? I think Richtor would just be great at it. I love Wyoming but they don't have allot of things like that for the dogs. To bad he can't herd sheep.


----------

